

Ask HN: Do you use ADT or Android Studio? - mantazer

What do you prefer for Android development? Why?
======
cbaptist
ADT. When I have used Android Studio, I spend too much time working around
Android Studio bugs. I haven't tried it in a couple of months--it may have
improved since then.

